
Federal taxes lowest since 1950 - georgecmu
http://www.dailyfinance.com/article/by-1-measure-federal-taxes-lowest-since-1950/1569912/?cid=10
======
Zpirate
With federal debt at 66 year high, there's a problem

Politicians, regardless of label, seem to kick the can down the road. They
spend their money on their friends ("necessary infrastructure", "critical
defense spending", "defending social security", etc.). The bill to pay goes to
grade school kids.

